# Does your TUG morning start with Starbucks?



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 29, 2012)

My Grande Vista has a Starbucks store on the property, my Canyon Villas Marriott just has a plastic container with a Starbucks Logo.  Good thing I can walk to Starbucks at the Desert Springs mall in 10 minutes.  When you are timesharing, does your morning start with Starbucks?

This is a link to a new Facebook page I started called : Starbucks Mug Shots.
This is a place to post pictures of people getting "Mugged" at Starbucks all around the world.  I hope you will find the idea fun and share a picture or two with us of someplace where you got "Mugged" at Starbucks.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/251250931637000/  or just search for Starbucks Mug Shots from your Facebook page

This year we got to Starbucks in Cancun and Scottsdale.  On the batting order coming up:
Edinburgh, Scotland, Marriott Playa Andaluza (Marbella, Spain), back to Cancun and Playa del Carmen (Royal resorts), Palm Beach (Marriott Ocean Pointe) and Hilton Head Island (Marriott SurfWatch)  

This is my form of the TUG banner or where is the world is Waldo?  Please join in and have fun.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 29, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> ...When you are timesharing, does your morning start with Starbucks?...



I need my coffee as soon as I wake up and bring my trusty Melita drip doohickey, filters, and Peet's ground coffee beans with me when we TS. Works for me.

Ingrid


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> My Grande Vista has a Starbucks store on the property, my Canyon Villas Marriott just has a plastic container with a Starbucks Logo.  Good thing I can walk to Starbucks at the Desert Springs mall in 10 minutes.  When you are timesharing, does your morning start with Starbucks?



Does the Starbucks at Grande Vista now have frappuccino? We were recently at Ocean Watch and they have frappuccino. We had never seen these at Marriott Starbucks before. My wife was thrilled. Would be great if Grande Vista (our home resort) now offers them too.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 29, 2012)

I have and had a lot of vices but never drank coffee. 

Cheers


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 29, 2012)

*Secret identity Revealed - for a Starbucks*

You can see my secret identity at the Starbucks page: Starbucks Mug Shots

Just a coincidence that Dioxide is craving a Frapacino and that was the signature drink I taught my 8 year old daughter to call.

Half caf Mocha Frapacino with a caramel drizzle and whipped in a vente cup with room and legs
http://www.facebook.com/groups/251250931637000/:D


----------



## ronparise (Apr 29, 2012)

my morning always starts with coffee; 7/11 or  Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks it really doesnt matter And  I travel with coffee and a filter, just in case my timeshare doesn't provide any


----------



## travelguy (Apr 30, 2012)

I need a StarFix prior to leaving the timeshare so we bring our own for the first Starbucks of the morning.  Then we hit several Star-Stores during the days travels.

My nomination for the best timeshare located Starbucks (full service actual Starbucks store) would be across the street from the HGVC Miami South Beach location.  Located oceanfront with an entrance on Lummas Park and a nice elevated veranda outside, this is the ultimate Starbucks for caffeinated people watching!


----------



## geekette (Apr 30, 2012)

cannot wait for trip to Starbucks, nor wish to finance that habit.  my day starts with Folgers or Maxwell house brewed by me.  Filters + coffee brought from home or bought on arrival.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm a latte fan and have discovered that Starbuck's instant Via product works great for a quick version.  It's easy to tuck in a suitcase.  With a TS refrigerator and MW I just add the coffee powder to a cup of milk and heat.  I've found that half a packet is strong enough for me, but power Starbucks drinkers will want the whole packet.  I buy these at Costco so it's also lots cheaper than a latte bought a Starbucks.  And I can enjoy my coffee while still in my PJs.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Family Thing*

Start each day with Bux made at home and we usually hit several on vacation.  I have the advantage of having my son working for Starbucks which works well for us.
Bart


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 30, 2012)

We seek out the Starbucks at nearly every destination we travel too. Glad to hear there's one within walking distance to Canyon Villa's. Unfortunately, while we've been to Starbucks in nearly every destination we've traveled too, I haven't always taken pictures of them. I do have a few pics of some I'll post to your webpage when I can.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 1, 2012)

Starbucks in Maui have the best pastries.   Very different than other Starbucks and we have been to Starbucks wherever we travel.


----------



## timeos2 (May 1, 2012)

I need a GOOD, fresh, hot coffee every morning to feel "right". I love Dunkin Donuts, Starbucks but also like to find a good, local coffee shop if one happens to be in the area I'm visiting.  I can't stand Tim Horton's, most restaurant coffee (why is it a different taste than the coffee shop/DD/Starbucks? I don't know but think it isn't brewed as often or as carefully) and most convenience store types.  

When I visit our "home" resorts - Cypress Pointe and Cove @ Yarmouth - I'm lucky enough to have both a great resort Cafe (Cypress) along with a DD to walk to and at the Cove no less than 4 DD within a mile and a half of the resort.  Makes the morning cup easy to enjoy in both cases. We have made multiple trips to LV - getting a good cup there is usually a bit of a trip except at Wyndham Grande Desert or the HGVC on the strip where they have Starbucks in the lobby.  Our 5 trips to Eastern Slope Inn in New Hampshire offers THE best pizza (Flat Bread Pizza Company) right in the lobby while the Front Side Grind, formerly also located in the lobby, has moved just a bit down the street now nearly directly across from The Met. Both are great local coffee roasters that make the morning a joy.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 1, 2012)

Not after the Mexico posting about the shooting in Nuevo Vallarta!!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> I need a GOOD, fresh, hot coffee every morning to feel "right". I love Dunkin Donuts, Starbucks but also like to find a good, local coffee shop if one happens to be in the area I'm visiting.  I can't stand Tim Horton's, most restaurant coffee *(why is it a different taste than the coffee shop/DD/Starbucks? I don't know but think it isn't brewed as often or as carefully)* and most convenience store types.
> 
> When I visit our "home" resorts - Cypress Pointe and Cove @ Yarmouth - I'm lucky enough to have both a great resort Cafe (Cypress) along with a DD to walk to and at the Cove no less than 4 DD within a mile and a half of the resort.  Makes the morning cup easy to enjoy in both cases. We have made multiple trips to LV - getting a good cup there is usually a bit of a trip except at Wyndham Grande Desert or the HGVC on the strip where they have Starbucks in the lobby.  Our 5 trips to Eastern Slope Inn in New Hampshire offers THE best pizza (Flat Bread Pizza Company) right in the lobby while the Front Side Grind, formerly also located in the lobby, has moved just a bit down the street now nearly directly across from The Met. Both are great local coffee roasters that make the morning a joy.



It's three things that I can think of:

1. It's the water. Many just use the local tap water instead of filtered water. The water makes a HUGE difference.

2. Some just leave coffee sit........and cook......until it's sold. After 1 hour it needs to be thrown out.

3. The leave the grounds in the filter above the brewed coffee. The grounds continue to slowly drip into the pot below, spoiling the coffee in the pot by making it more bitter.

FWIW, I really love Panera Breads Coffee. While I love my Starbucks in the morning, afternoon and/or evening, I find Panera Breads regular cup of coffee, or especially their Hazelnut flavored coffee to be a better fit for me. There just isn't enough Panara Bread stores in enough convenient locations as compared to Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts. Panera also doesn't have a drive through and the lines can be long with people buying large amounts of bagels for work. Thus, they're rarely a thought for us as far as coffee unless we're going there for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## pranas (May 1, 2012)

Love to have coffee in the morning but not Starbucks.


----------



## DebBrown (May 1, 2012)

My morning starts with oatmeal - even on vacation.  And when traveling, I try my best to avoid any American chains - no Starbucks, McDonalds, Pizza Hut...

Deb


----------



## dougp26364 (May 2, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> You can see my secret identity at the Starbucks page: Starbucks Mug Shots
> 
> Just a coincidence that Dioxide is craving a Frapacino and that was the signature drink I taught my 8 year old daughter to call.
> 
> ...



So here's the sad thing. I've already plotted out all the Starbucks within a short distance of our next vacation for pics. Not sure how many we'll hit but I bet we're at more than a couple, including the airport Starbucks we frequent when our layovers are long enough to alllow for a cup of coffee. That is unless there's a Carribou Coffee in the airport. I really like Carribou's Northern Lite Berry White Chocolate Mocha.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 2, 2012)

I do tea. And I drink it in my unit.


----------



## wptamo (May 2, 2012)

Hiya, I do the Keurig my cup coffee as I work from home. I use either Kona or Blue Mnt coffee... found local place that roasts & ships free if you buy > 5lbs.. I split a 10lb order with buddy, comes to ~ $13.00 lb delivered.
Use to drink green tea, but loved the fresh rich good coffee when in Mexico a few years ago, found these guys from web search and have bought their stuff since.

laters!


----------



## Icc5 (May 2, 2012)

*Disney*

Pretty soon for all you Disney fans you will be able to get your Bux at each park you go to.
Bart


----------

